# Getting ready to go gigging



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

I have followed this forum for about a year while still living in SFlorida. Have always wanted to gig flounder. I am now in Pensacola, looking for a house to buy. I also just met a fellow in the RV Park where I am staying that gigs flounder. Has his boat(s) all set up and has asked me to go gigging with him soon. Going by Outcast Bait and Tackle to get a gig.

I have a Sea Ark 14'+ boat, 35 Yamaha 4s. I want to ease into this new adventure and start out first using a light setup with a battery. Maby later getting a generator.
*What are your recommendations for a light setup?*
Also looking at different ways to build a leaning rail for the front of my boat.
*Recommendations are appreciated.*
Thanks Ron


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

Ron. I am sure you can get ton of information here, but you may also try 2coolfishing.com. That is my "home" fishing site. 

Take care.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Ron, there are soo many options. Kinda like Ford vs Chevy. All good, just depends on what works for you. I have fished with sea stryker lights, like you get at bass pro. They are ok, I just kept hitting stumps and docks. 
As for the gigs: to figure if you like gigging or not, you can start with one of the $10 bm gig heads. Then if you decide you like it, get a good one. Start cheap, then WHEN you get hooked, invest in good stuff. Good luck


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of info here and gulf coast fishing connection. Plenty of good folks to help you out. For lights look up customfitz. Com he'll have what you need as far as led lights and he is a member so hit him up. As far as gigs go avoid BnM gigs they rust out and have very small barbs. Go with stainless gigs, cosson gigs are good and they fit the bamboo poles that most tackle shops sell. Cosson is also a member.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> Lots of info here and gulf coast fishing connection. Plenty of good folks to help you out. For lights look up customfitz. Com he'll have what you need as far as led lights and he is a member so hit him up. As far as gigs go avoid BnM gigs they rust out and have very small barbs. Go with stainless gigs, cosson gigs are good and they fit the bamboo poles that most tackle shops sell. Cosson is also a member.


I agree! The Cosson Gigs are very good Quality and hold super good! Literally have to stomp them off. Are not coming off without your help. I rode down to DeFuniak Springs and picked these up a couple of months ago. I just struggle over which to use.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> For lights look up customfitz. Com he'll have what you need as far as led lights and he is a member so hit him up.


Checked out that link but no info there ... looks like a nonexistant web site, Ron


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Just search customfitz led lights I just looked it up


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I run the 50 watt warm white LEDs from custom fitz. Can't beat them! Tons of light and no generator noise.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

No doubt, cosson gigs are the stuff. Thats all I use. I use the titanium ones, mounted on boutwell bamboo. The B&M gig heads are good for a couple of trips, then they rust like a big dog, and turn to crap, but will last a couple of trips, to see if you really like giggin! I know you will be hooked. Good luck, see you on the water


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

I make my own stainless gigs but used a #5 B&M for years. The welds will very quickly, I started washing it off and after it dried I would spray paint it. I started getting 2 seasons out of them. I've used a lot of different light options, halogen aren't bad for the money but have a bad glare when there's a ripple. HPS lights are awesome but can be expensive, my next setup will be above the water LED's. I personally don't care for mercury vapor or metal halide. I have floundered with guys that use Starfire and they aren't to bad.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Above water lights*

I started out with a 12' john boat using the old 12 volt street light bulb which you can't find anymore, switched to the starfire bulbs, 2, and now just this past month went to using a Honda 2,000 gen. with two 500 watt lights, I always used underwater lights but now I have put them up for spares, Love my above water lights, don't have to worry about hitting the lights on rocks and other stuff, I also find that the above water lights cover more area especially in shallow water, Killed two flounder last night, let one undersized alone, water visibility is still poor here in Chatawhatchee.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

johnboatjosh said:


> I run the 50 watt warm white LEDs from custom fitz. Can't beat them! Tons of light and no generator noise.


How many of these do you use?


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> I started out with a 12' john boat using the old 12 volt street light bulb which you can't find anymore, switched to the starfire bulbs, 2, and now just this past month went to using a Honda 2,000 gen. with two 500 watt lights, I always used underwater lights but now I have put them up for spares, Love my above water lights, don't have to worry about hitting the lights on rocks and other stuff, I also find that the above water lights cover more area especially in shallow water, Killed two flounder last night, let one undersized alone, water visibility is still poor here in Chatawhatchee.


Is it safe to use a generator on an aluminum boat? Ron


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm still kicking. Love my Honda. Yes I have a aluminum boat.


----------

